# Specialized Airnet helmet review



## RoadLight (Nov 8, 2014)

You've got to be kidding!!! "Airnet". What a stupid name!!! What were they thinking---that "hairnet" would be a cool name to play off of? "Wait up guys, I've got to put my airnet on before I can start." Sheesh!


----------



## Denzel (Apr 3, 2021)

For those without a perfectly shaped head the lack of adjustment of the side straps present a safety liability. You can't cinch the straps correctly under your ears. I'm surprised the reviewers glossed over the blatant safety implications.

I'm surprised that Specialized was able to go to market with it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Denzel said:


> For those without a perfectly shaped head the lack of adjustment of the side straps present a safety liability. You can't cinch the straps correctly under your ears. I'm surprised the reviewers glossed over the blatant safety implications.
> 
> I'm surprised that Specialized was able to go to market with it.


They've been using those straps for years on many of their helmets with no issues.


----------

